# Quincy Spartans vs TriCounty Titans Semi-Pro Football



## sabbath999 (Mar 18, 2010)

Here are some shots from last week's game. Some of these were shot in the rain.


----------



## sabbath999 (Mar 18, 2010)

Four more:


----------

